# Tank Ideas!



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm completly redoing my 4g betta home. my betta was getting bored cuz there wsn't much to do, and I added a ligt and he saw his reflection and that stressed him out. I need to redo a 4 gallon tank and add alot of stuff to keep him busy. One of my problems is that I can't use a light. The other Is I need help coming up with a nice set up. Can you show me pictures of your tank, or add ur ideas, or send links to things to add. I would also like to add an ADF to keep him busy, but idk if 4g is enough room. Ideas or help is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

He would probably like a light for some of the day, but if his reflection stresses him why not put tank backing round the back and two sides so it wouldnt be so reflective?
Thats assuming the tank is rectangular haha!
Just an idea.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

well, when he gets stressed he bites his tail... so I really don't think I can do lights. Thanks for the advice tho!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, covering the back and sides might help.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I really can't do lights with him. he gets angry and eats up his tail. Anyway, I am in the proccess of redoing his tank. So far I have some purplish blue gavel to match his color, a new flower pot, a fake plant, a glass cup with sand in it (idk... someone suggested it for a bored betta, and he seems to like it) I want to add some bamboo, some new silk plants, and maybe a tankmate to keep him occupied. I was thinking ghost shrimp or an African Dwarf frog. I have to crush up Alfreds pellets for him, so I'm positive he can't get a full grown ghost shrimp in his mouth!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you could find something that floats, that would be betta safe for him to push around the tank, that might help.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I can post pics of my 5.5 gallon tomorrow if you'd like. Maybe add some gnarled driftwood that he could swim through and under.....it'd also be nice for the tannins.

One thing, you said he is stressed by the lights so he bites his tail. Well, there are different types of tail biters (stress, bordome, and random trigger all of which are pretty much self explainatory) so you want to identify the cause before you try to cure it. For example, if he is a stress biter he could get extremely agitated if you are constantly changing the decor around, but that is a good cure for a bordome biter. The random trigger biters are tough because they just seem to bite no matter what...like my rescue boy Prof. Lupin. I suggest spending a little time observing his behavior before you redo the tank. While a bordome biter may like a crazy, busy tank, a stress biter will enjoy more natural, toned down decorations. Keep us updated


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't done this myself in any of my tanks, but I know someone who puts a ping pong ball in his betta's tank to keep them entertained. The ping pong ball floats, and the males are big enough to push it around the surface of the water if they want to, its kind of like the dolphins and their basketballs at Marineland (I live pretty close to there, so I visit often) - what they may lack in a natural environment, they make up for in toys to interact with. I don't ever think I'll see a betta fish shooting a three-pointer with a ping pong ball like the dolphins do with their basketballs, but it serves the same purpose. You could try that if your betta gets bored and see if he takes to that.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, thanks everybody. My betta bites his tail when he is bored, or he sees his reflection, or other male bettas. He i now on a shelf where he can't see any of my fish exept for my 1g snail tank! I am going to purchase some driftwood and more silk plants. I was also thinking some bamboo, cuz thats the only thing that I think I can get to grow in there. he really likes his flower pot, and his sand. he also likes the was I made the gravel wavy and uneven. no tail betting today! Thanks for the info!


----------



## plessans (Mar 20, 2009)

Nataku said:


> ...I know someone who puts a ping pong ball in his betta's tank to keep them entertained. The ping pong ball floats, and the males are big enough to push it around the surface of the water if they want to, its kind of like the dolphins and their basketballs at Marineland (I live pretty close to there, so I visit often) - what they may lack in a natural environment, they make up for in toys to interact with.


That's AWESOME!! I'm gonna try that!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

plessans said:


> That's AWESOME!! I'm gonna try that!


It works! Its so cute!:-D


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm new. That Ping Pong thing is a good idea! Do you know anyways I can keep my betta occupied? It is like a small tank like around a gallon or so........thanks


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dukie1346 said:


> Hi, I'm new. That Ping Pong thing is a good idea! Do you know anyways I can keep my betta occupied? It is like a small tank like around a gallon or so........thanks


not anymore! Now ou hae ten gallon if I'm correct? :-D


----------

